# How much research is needed as an FMG, and when should I take the USMLE?



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Rehan you did your electives from John Hopkins. Do you also have some other research experience? My uncle is a physician in USA and according to him we need lots of research and great USMLE score to be competitive enough for residency. Please shed some light.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes Wanabee, 

Besides doing my electives at Johns Hopkins I also have taken part in research projects at the University of California, San Francisco over the past three years during my summer and winter vacations.

In order to be a competitive applicant you need to have above average USMLE scores, a strong research background, and strong letters of recommendations (LORs) from faculty that you have worked closely with either at your medical school or during your clinical/research electives. LORs that are from the US are seen as more credible and reliable if you are applying for residency in the US. 

Program directors also are interested in knowing whether or not you have received any clinical experience in a US hospital so be sure to get a chance to obtain some experience while you are still a medical student since many places will not allow you to participate after you graduate.

So yes, your uncle is correct. The more research and clinical experience you have, the stronger and more competitive your application will be.


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you very much Rehan. You have strong research background but now I am only wondering that why you didn't appear in the USMLE 1 and 2 while you were still a medical student at shifa. Is it really difficult or we can not appear in USMLE before graduating?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can always try to take the USMLE before graduating, but it requires a lot of determination, isolation, and hours upon hours of studying time since you won't have covered all of the material on step 1 till the end of your fourth year, unless you're regularly studying ahead.

Taking the USMLE early is hard enough, but keep in mind that as a foreign student you're also trying to score extremely high.

It's not impossible, but I personally don't know a single person who has actually done it.


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. well one of my friends is in 4th year at Agha Khan University and he got 98% in USMLE step1 and now he is preparing for Step 2. He told me that 30 percent of students at Agha Khan appear in USMLE before graduating and around 6 to 8 percent get score above 97%. But i agree with you that its really tough to do that.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

I wonder why it can't be done. In the US, you must pass Step I to move on to 3rd year and Step II to graduate. If US students can do it, then so should everyone else. Is the material taught over there really not USMLE friendly at all, what;s the deal here guys?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, the curriculum still follows the British system of medical schools, where basic sciences are taught throughout the first four years.

The general breakdown is like this:

1st year: Anatomy, Physiology, Histology, Embryology, Biochemistry
2nd year: All 5 of the same subjects

3rd year: Pharmacology, Microbiology, General Pathology, and Forensic Medicine

4th year: Special Pathology, Ophthalmology, ENT, and Community/Field Medicine

5th year: General Surgery, Medicine, OB/GYN, Peds

So, the Step 1 material isn't actually covered until you finish your fourth year.

Personally, I think it's ridiculous that General /special pathology are spread out over 2 years.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Then may be you can take a hack at step I after fourth year. That can certainly put you at advantage comparitively to other FMGs.


----------



## shawn (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
What is a good number of published research to have when you apply for surgical residency. I know the more the better, but what is the number of publication that would set you apart from others? Please answer. Thanks.


----------

